# Fall tournament need your input



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Ok guys and gals. I need your help.
I have decided to run a fall tournament and want your feedback. With the help of Paul Holzheimer, Zak Jobes, Mark Wilmot,Nicholas Zart and Greg Bentz. We want to make this a great event and lots of fun.
First I/ WE need to pull a permit which I need to pull asap. So we have three dates that we want you to choose from. 
This will be held out of edgewater. Be at least a 100 Percent payback. It will be a late afternoon to late evening tournament and we are going to try and get this to be a NTC qualifier for Lorain in 2017.
Up to 5 anglers, 6 Rods max and yes kids are encouraged to fish.
BUT first I need your votes now. This will go through Monday night and tallied to see you the Angler, who are the most important to us, what date you want to fish. I will be sending in permit request Tuesday so please don't delay.
All I ask is what date your voting for and your first name the first intial of last name so I don't have a bunch of duplicates.
You can reply on here or text me at 216 849 4954.
Once we get permit full details will be posted.
We promise you one thing. We will always listen. We want this to be the best tournament experience you ever had and the most fun.
Thank you for your time and we look forward to hearing from you. Gary Zart and Crew.
Dates are.
October 29th
November 12th
November 19th


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Gary... My opinion... And only mine... There are already too many tournies popping up all around. With all the competition that comes along with these walleye events, in reality, they are not for kids because so many lose the real reason for the tournies. That's my opinion and I know I will probably be flamed for it but think there needs to be less tournies than more at this point. You want it to be fun?? Make it either a pro/am style event by random draw where you don't know who your partner would be or put restrictions where the anglers entering can not have any sponsorship and not be a uscg captain. That would restore the meaning of the fun of fishing.
Other question would be if it is a ntc (national team championship) qualifying event, which anglers would qualify if you had 5 anglers on your boat like you proposed??


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

ErieRider said:


> Gary... My opinion... And only mine... There are already too many tournies popping up all around. With all the competition that comes along with these walleye events, in reality, they are not for kids because so many lose the real reason for the tournies. That's my opinion and I know I will probably be flamed for it but think there needs to be less tournies than more at this point. You want it to be fun?? Make it either a pro/am style event by random draw where you don't know who your partner would be or put restrictions where the anglers entering can not have any sponsorship and not be a uscg captain. That would restore the meaning of the fun of fishing.
> Other question would be if it is a ntc (national team championship) qualifying event, which anglers would qualify if you had 5 anglers on your boat like you proposed??


+ 1 Well said ER


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

I agree with erie rider as well..On a side note, You must get 12 members to join your club in order to be an official club to even be elgible to have an NTC sidepot.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

You should just stick to the chartering and leave the tournaments to the directors


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> You should just stick to the chartering and leave the tournaments to the directors


Geesh, why knock the guy for wanting to set up an event? If he wants to set up and organize a tourney, let him. I'd be interested in participating. Keep us posted


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Geesh, why knock the guy for wanting to set up an event? If he wants to set up and organize a tourney, let him. I'd be interested in participating. Keep us posted


If you took my post as a knock, it was not my intention. I missed several tournaments because it seems they all are just blending together now and I kind of pay them no mind. I felt and still do, that there were several questions to be answered about how the ntc event status would apply etc. I'm far from the authority on how the ntc qualification and such works so think that is a valid question. Good luck and hope it all works out for his group of folks.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

ErieRider said:


> If you took my post as a knock, it was not my intention. I missed several tournaments because it seems they all are just blending together now and I kind of pay them no mind. I felt and still do, that there were several questions to be answered about how the ntc event status would apply etc. I'm far from the authority on how the ntc qualification and such works so think that is a valid question. Good luck and hope it all works out for his group of folks.


I don't take jabs at any one on here and was not taking a jab at you or the other fella. I was just saying if he wants to organize a tournament, he shouldn't be shot down saying leave it to the directors, etc. Not here to ruffle feathers, I'm here to hunt, fish and share advice/info. No harm Erie. Have a safe and successful rest of the season


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

You as well sir.


----------



## WaypointEyes (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm in! Be a big boost for lake erie fall fishing and a chance for one to shine on the big stage. Bugs will need worked out like any new project. The NTC is a big insensitive


----------

